# Bluetooh Pairing via C# in VS



## Daniel_Muenstermann_ (19. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag erstmal!,

Folgendes Problem bzw. Frage:

Ich wollte, als Beginner, unbedingt ein kleines Programm schreiben um ein beliebiges Bluetooth Device mit meinem PC zu koppeln.
Dazu hab ich mich erstmal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Ich bin dabei zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mein erstes Programm mit der Hilfe von Visual Studio und mit C# schreiben möchte.
Danach folgte aber schon mein Problem bzw. meine Frage:

Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wie man an sowas herangeht? Ich bin nach einigen Google Suchen darauf gestoßen, dass man dazu die 32feet.net Library benötigt, welche ich dann auch schnell via NutGet installiert bekommen habe.
Jedoch fehlt mir das nötige Know how um weiter zu kommen.

PS: habe schon gute Erfahrungen in HTMl, CSS und Pascal( ja die heißt wirklich so  )

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für jede Antwort 

Mfg,

Daniel


----------



## Gimmick (19. Mai 2018)

Daniel_Muenstermann_ schrieb:


> Guten Tag erstmal!,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung wie man an sowas herangeht? Ich bin nach einigen Google Suchen darauf gestoßen, dass man dazu die 32feet.net Library benötigt, welche ich dann auch schnell via NutGet installiert bekommen habe.
> Jedoch fehlt mir das nötige Know how um weiter zu kommen.
> ...



Moin,

ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz wo es hängt. Wenn ich jetzt mal annehme, dass Du garkeine Ahnung hast:

Phase 1: UI ist egal, Te
-> Forms Projekt erstellen
1. Button und eine ListBox über die Toolbox reinmachen. -> Starten
2. Dem Button einen richtigen Text und einen Namen ("button_Start" oder sowas) geben. Der ListBox auch einen passenden Namen geben ("listBox_TestAusgabe").
3. Doppelklick auf Button. Wieder in die Entwurfansicht gehen und bei den Eigenschaften des Buttons auf das Blitzsymbol klicken. Da siehste dann, dass da bei "Click" was steht. Das ist das Event, das bei Click ausgelöst wird. -> Merken: Events werden durch was ausgelöst.
4. In den Code gehen und eine Methode ohne Rückgabewert erstellen, die in die Textbox schreibt.


```
private void TestMethode ()
{
       listBox_TestAusgabe.Items.Add("Bla");
}
```

5. TestMethode im Button aufrufen.

-> Nachlesen wie man mit 32feet.net nach Geräten scannt.  Code Tricks: C# - How to scan for Bluetooth devices (using 32feet.NET)

Methode entsprechend über den Button aufrufen, Ausgabe anpassen....

usw. :X


----------



## Moerli_me (19. Mai 2018)

Ich bin zwar auch schon ein wenig eingerostet, aber ein paar kleine Tipps fallen mir spontan ein:

1. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Webseite verrät mir, dass es für diese libary eine ordentliche Klassen doku gibt und sogar ein Wiki mit Erklärungen und Beispielen. Hier würde ich mal einen ordentlichen Blick riskieren. 

2. Falls du noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit objektorientierten Programmiersprachen (C#, Java, Python, ...) hast, solltest du vielleicht einen kleinen Gang zurückschalten und dich erstmal ein wenig in C# einarbeiten. 

3. Ich persönlich mag WPF, da du in VS damit sehr leicht ein paar Knöpfe reinziehen und deine Funktionen dahinter verstecken kannst. Das Programm will ja sicherlich irgendwie bedient werden und nicht über Kommandozeile. 

hmm das wars auch schon, 
viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Daniel_Muenstermann_ (19. Mai 2018)

Hey,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
Ich konnte bis hier gut folgen und es hat auch geklappt! 

Jetzt noch eine weitere Frage:
Wenn ich nun mein Bluetooth Device gefunden habe, wie kann ich dieses dann pairen? Gibt es dazu vielleicht auch einen Beitrag Blogspot?

Würde mich ebenfalls über eine Antwort freuen!

Mfg,

Daniel


----------



## Gimmick (19. Mai 2018)

Daniel_Muenstermann_ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
> Ich konnte bis hier gut folgen und es hat auch geklappt!
> ...




Einfach mal googlen

bluetooth - 32Feet.NET. How to pair PC with a device? - Stack Overflow


----------



## Daniel_Muenstermann_ (20. Mai 2018)

Hey nochmal,

Ich habe mich gestern Abend und heute Morgen ausgiebig mit der Suche nach einer Lösung beschäftigt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe verschiedene Ansätze von verschiedensten Foren ausprobiert und Nun ja, weitergeholfen haben diese nicht.  Meistens liegt es glaube ich an meinen Verständnis Schwierigkeiten des Codes, oder ich stelle mich einfach zu blöd an  .

Hast du vielleicht noch einen guten Ansatz?

Mfg,

Daniel


----------



## Gimmick (20. Mai 2018)

Daniel_Muenstermann_ schrieb:


> Hey nochmal,
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern Abend und heute Morgen ausgiebig mit der Suche nach einer Lösung beschäftigt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
> Ich habe verschiedene Ansätze von verschiedensten Foren ausprobiert und Nun ja, weitergeholfen haben diese nicht.  Meistens liegt es glaube ich an meinen Verständnis Schwierigkeiten des Codes, oder ich stelle mich einfach zu blöd an  .
> ...



Kann ich so nicht sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht woran es liegt oder wo Du Probleme hast. Ich habe am Rechner hier auch kein Bluetooth, womit ich das mal eben testen könnte.

So wie ich das sehe kann man einfach über die PairRequest-Methode der BluetoothSecurity-Klasse eine Anfrage an alle gefundenen BlueToothDevice in dem BlueToothDevice-Array schicken.

Bluetooth Discovery and Pairing - Mr. Bikash's Blog


----------

